# Johnson Woods Nature Preserve?



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

My son got picked for a youth gun hunt there on Nov. 18th

I'm not sure what to expect.

Does anyone know anything about the place?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

It is in Wayne County.
It is is the oldest stand of virgin timber in the state.
The trees are a sight to see with some over 400 years old!
If I am not mistaken it has not been hunted in over 20 years.
I used to squirrel hunt there.
The deer population has really exploded there lately and there are some GIANT bucks!!!

Here is a link with some details..

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/898/default.aspx


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info on Johnson Woods on this post and on my son's (Closing Time) post.

We did the youth hunt there today on his 14th birthday and he got a heck of a nice present!

Man, those Hornady SST's are accurate and deadly!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/mikes_johnson_woods_buck2.jpg


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

happy birthday and congrats to him on a dandy present


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey TMK! Johnson's Woods is located just outside of Marshallville. My dad lives 5 minutes away from the woods. The deer population has really exploded around that area and yes there are some real nice bucks (as you see from your son's picture.) My dad walks through the woods every morning and always sees deer. I am glad to see your son had some success. What else did you guys see today? Tell your boy congrats for me!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Buck!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

He'll never forget that birthday. Very nice buck.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

This was the only deer that we saw all day. It was also the only deer taken on the 18th. I heard that four does were taken on the 17th, and a lot of kids got shots but missed. 

We were assigned a spot in a thicket with not much visibility or places to shoot more than 30yds, so I'm sure a lot of deer passed by us without being seen. Around 11:30am, one of the officials for the hunt gave us permission to move about 50yds to the NW to the edge of the thicket. Just past noon, this buck came by. I was really proud of the way my son patiently waited for a good shooting opportunity on this buck.

Here are a few more pictures.


----------

